# MonStar's Journal: Quest for Strength



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

Decided to start a new journal, that was more designed to fit my goals. My other journal was named "Absolute Dedication." Well, unfortunately, I was honestly not absolutely dedicated with anything except for my training. Which is not a good enough reason to have the entire journal named that. 

My goals at this point in my life are:

Strength. Primarily on bench/squat/deadlift. But I do want to increase my strength overall from this point on. I have a lot of strength goals in mind for the future. But ones that I would like to see myself hit in the next 6 months or so are:

*Bench:* 405
*Squat:* 585 
*Deadlift:* 675

Fat-loss. Dropping some flab is going to come when I clean up my diet. At this point I am going to focus on cutting out the empty calories, coming from liquer and sugar. Keeping my protein intake up is also something that I am going to be focusing on.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

---To those of you who are unfamiliar with my training, its basically a modified version of Westside, and IM member Saturday Fever is basically my personal trainer, so to speak. Here is the current variation of the program 




> *Lower Body 1 (squat)*
> Squats/Good AMs (sometimes we'll do speed work): to a 1RM (always mixing it up)
> Compound Assist: high/low (SLDL, Good AMs, etc)
> Heavy Legs (something suspended, or even negatives): 6 sets of 4 (hypers, suspended AMs, etc)
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

all I have to say.... is that your a *nut * 

I think it's safe to say goodluck! no doubts Mikster!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck, but I know you'll do GREAT  .


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck, Mike.  You'll nail those new PR's in 3 months easy.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

3? You're going easy on him.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

*Jen:* Thanks so much for the support, really appreciate it as usual. I am definitely hoping to hit all 3 of these strength goals. We'll see what happens. With SF's advice and knowledge, I really don't think it should be too much of a problem. My liquer intake is going to be cut WAY down, if not out completely, minimized. I had no idea how much alcohol slowed your metabolism. 

*Andrea:* Thanks so much for the support! 

*Monolith: *Thanks man, I really hope so. We'll see what happens I guess. 3 months IMO is cutting it close, lol, but who knows. 

*SF: *LOL, man, I am glad that you're confident.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Take a look at the amount of arch this picture shows to have in your back when squatting. I personally don't arch this hard, but you should do some arching. It will protect your lower back when you're squatting.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

425 right out of the hole. That's a HELL of a lift. Everything looks solid as hell. The accessory work is insane!

 And of course I'm confident. You only need 40lb to hit 675, and you damn near nailed 650.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

*SF: *Hey man, damnit I am having a tough time getting used to this new vbulletin, lol. It's so much damn different with the margins and the spacing, etc. Anyway, thanks for the picture of the squat, appreciate it. I am definitely going to concentrate more on arching my back the next time I do them. I think I am trying to come straight up with the bar instead of doing it in somewhat of a good morning style. Anyway, thanks for the support. I definitely am going to sh*t myself when I pull 675. I mean 7 plates per side? Holy f*ck.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

6-2-2004​ 
*Lower Body 1 (squat)*

*Suspended Squats:* (from parallel) 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, *425x1!*, 455x0, 455x0

*Good Mornings:* 
275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 225x3, 225x3, 225x3

*Hack Squats:*
550x4, 550x4, 550x4, 550x4, 550x4, 550x4

*V-Bar Cable Rows:*
290x5, 290x5, 290x5, 290x5

*Close-Grip Cable Pulldowns:*
200x8, 200x8, 200x8 

*DB Hammer Curls:*
50x8, *80x5!*, 50x8

Eh, some good sets here today I think, whatever. These actually strained my lower back some, for whatever reason. Maybe because I was not warmed up enough, maybe because of the angle that I was squatting at, who knows. Hit 425 for a PR, not too bad at all from the bottom position. Tried 455 twice, bla. Again, squatting as wide as the power rack allows. Feel it completely in my hips, glutes, and lower back.

Some really really good sets of good mornings. For whatever reason, the suspended squats completely toasted my lower back. So these sets of good mornings were just beating a dead horse, lol. Lower back was gone. Not bad at all here today of hacks. Actually all of these sets are a PR I think, but whatever. Used 5 plates on each side, plus a 25 lbs. plate. Not too bad at all for 6 sets of 4 if you ask me. Legs were drained, ouch. 

I have to admit that I LOVE this new way of pulldowns that I tried today. It's basically just CG underhand pulldowns---but for whatever reason I can feel it in my lats like crazy. Talk about some great lat contractions. My new favorite back exercise, lol. Really good sets today of hammers as well, basically just wanted to do these to see how many reps I could get with the 80's. Not too bad at all. Hit 5 reps with a little momentum. I was pleased. Overall workout was damn good IMO. 

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- whey protein + 1% milk
- chicken quesadillas, orange chicken, rice, vegetables, salad + Italian dressing 
- Healthy Choice ice-cream
- EAS AdvantEdge shake

Diet was pretty decent today. Honestly I was running around all day so I didn't really have that much time for anything huge. Maybe that was a good thing, lol. Good amount of calories and protein, some low-fat ice-cream, not too big of a deal, no liquer! 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 230 lbs. 

Still finishing up the last of my 6-OXO, and then I am going to most likely do a 3-week M1T cycle. See what kind of gains I can squeeze out of that. Other than that, I feel like a fat slob today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Other than that, I feel like a fat slob today.


 YOU of all people should NEVER EVER think like that! You are hot as hell, I've told you a gizillion times and I'm sure EVERY girl on this board agrees.  But I know, we are all our own worst critics, but give yourself a break hun- your gorgeous.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

*Andrea: *Thanks so much for the support, I appreciate it so so much. Especially when I pigged out last night and feel like total sh*t today. You're really good at making me feel good, you know that?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Mike,
So you are doing suspended squats in place of box squats?  Is the end result basically the same, or are you doing it for variability in your workout?

I was also curious as to what 6-OXO is.

Looks like a pretty solid workout to me!

-Dan


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

EXcellent work on the sus. squats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even the dark hacks are impressive! 

what sort of form did you do on the GM's?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

> So you are doing suspended squats in place of box squats? Is the end result basically the same, or are you doing it for variability in your workout?


 Yep, just a variation on the ME lift, keeping the CNS guessing.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Subscribe.

Damn your post hase HUGE letters.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 2, 2004)

i swear I posted in this thread earlier today, I dont know what happened.

Well things look good here Mike, as with the other journal I will be following this closely.  I plan on running something similar to this after my TP PT thing is over for a bit of a change/ break.  Keep on poundin the weights man


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

Here's a video of Chuck Vogelpohl (weighs 220) deadlifting 795lb. This will be Mike in 18 months.

http://www.powermagonline.com/videos/Clip1084.html


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2004)

*Dan: *I think SF answered your question pretty good, but the answer is yes that I do suspended squats basically to keep the CNS guessing. And because it strengthens my squat out of the hole. Which is definitely something I think all squatters can benefit from. 

BTW, man, sorry, 6-OXO is a PCT (post cycle therapy). I did a M1T (methyl-1-testosterone) cycle for 3 weeks so to get my testosterone levels back up to normal I did 3 weeks of 6-OXO. Here is a link to M1T: 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=901

And here is a link to 6-OXO: 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=378

Hope that helps. 

*Jen: *Thanks so much for the support. Yeah I was pretty happy with my hack squats, really beat the hell outta' my legs, and lower back. My form on the GM's was pretty standard. Unracking the bar like I am going to do squats, stepping back, and shoot my hips back while lowering the bar down, and keeping my knees nearly locked out. Did them at moderate depth, when going deeper or more shallow than usual, I'll note it in my journal.  

*SF: *Thanks for chiming in bro, appreciate it. The video link didn't work for whatever reason. But that would be INSANE if I was pulling that much in a year and a half. I get f*ckin' giddy even thinking about pulling that much, lol. Tomorrow I am going to do some speed deads and some high/low rack pulls, and then some accessory work. 

*PreMier: *Huh? Sorry bro but I have absolutely no idea at all what you're talking about. 

*X Ring: *Hey man, yeah that journal was deleted, lol, long story. Sorry about that. Thanks for the support, I am looking forward to see how you like this type of program, I think you'll absolutely love it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2004)

New journal eh? You get new journals almost as often as I do LOL! Well great, I think your journal needs to match the attitude you have at the time. I'm starting a new one tomorrow. Good luck and I'll be following along!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 3, 2004)

Good luck Mike. Keep away from that damn alcohol. Do that and I think it'll help you lots!!
Thanks!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2004)

*rock: *Thanks man, really really appreciate the support. I am going to hang in there with this one I think, it is completely hand in hand with my goals.​

*I'm Trying: *Thanks for the support, and I am cutting way back on the liquer! ​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2004)

6-3-2004​
​*Upper Body 1*​ 
*Close-Grip BB Presses: *​135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 275x5​ 
*8" Lockouts:*​135x3, 225x3, 275x2, 315x1, 365x1, *405x1!*, 435x0​ 
*Tate Presses:*​75x6, 75x6, 75x6, 75x6, 75x6, 75x6, 85x4, 85x4​ 
*Cable Pressdowns:*​100x6, 100x6, 100x6​ 
*DB Lateral Raises:*​50x6, 50x6, 50x6, 50x6​ 
EXCELLENT workout today!  Today I worked out in Hershey, Pennsylvania, because today I went to Hershey Park. So I trained in the Gold's Gym there that was nice as hell! Way nicer than the gym that I train at here. Just a nice new environment, and it was cool that it was open 24 hours!​ 
Started off today with CG bench, to a 5RM. Not too bad at all here today. Worked up to 275 for 5 reps. Which honestly isn't too bad at all IMO. Considering that it's CG bench, and I didn't have a spotter. Moved onto 8" lockouts, really beat my triceps up hard here today. Hit 405 solid, no doubt about it. 435 though I couldn't budge at all, no matter what. Not sure what the problem was there, but whatever.​ 
Moved onto some heavy Tate presses---beat my triceps into the f*cking ground. Nice, nice sets. Used the 75's for 6 sets of 6, and then the 85's for 2 sets of 4. Not too bad at all. Moved onto cable pressdowns with the entire stack. Somehow the pressdown stack was only 100 lbs., but felt much heavier than 100 lbs. Not bad. Finished up with some heavy DB laterals, nice sets there. Good workout overall.​ 
Diet:​- Metrx bar, banana, Starbucks Double Shot​- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout​- tuscan chicken sandwich​- Metrx bar, Balance Gold bar, apple​- 6" tuna & cheese sub​- Balance Gold bar​- chicken quesadillas, chicken calzone​- whey protein + 1% milk​ 
Diet was okay today I guess, considering the fact that I was at Hershey Park all day and could have stuffed my face with Dippin' Dots or ice-cream, or any of the great tasting fudge, etc. So overall I am pretty pleased, I have to say.​ 
Sleep: 8 hours.​ 
Weight: 226 lbs. Not bad.​


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

I was subscribing to this thread, then rambling... sorry.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2004)

*PreMier: *Oh okay, lol. I was like what the hell, did I miss something?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Your missing a lot alright  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32377&page=4

Pic wise anyway.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

*PreMier: *LOL, thanks for the link, I guess, since that has so much to do with my journal and my quest for strength, haha.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Morning Mike  !! Hope your days going good!  Have a good weekend


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Good lifting. That's great lockout strength.

 I think the next major step in your routine that we need to take is adding bands. None of your lifts are stagnant by any means, but I think adding accomodating resistance to your work is the next step in exploding your lifts. Plus, the addition of bands and accomodating resistance will add one more way to keep your CNS training.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

*Andrea:* Hey thanks for stopping by, I really appreciate it. 

*SF:* Hmm, I'll have to think about the bands. I really never liked them to be honest. I have seen guys in the gym using them before and they were always such a pain in the a*s to get set up, and the movement to me was so awkward whenever I tried them. I don't we'll see what happens. Thanks for the suggestion bro.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

OOooo get some bands! Ive been looking to order some!   


you best be happy now too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

*Jen:* Thanks so much for fixing that for me. I am not sure yet about bands. I mean I honestly would rather train without them until I absolutely need them. I have tried them in the past and didn't care for them at all.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

6-4-2004​
*Lower Body 2 (deadlift)* 

*Speed Deadlifts:*
365x2, 365x2, 365x2, 365x2, 365x2, 365x2, 365x2, 365x2

*Rack Pulls:* (bar set just below knees)
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, 585x1, *635x1!*, 675x0, 655x0

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls:* 
180x6, 180x6, 180x6, 180x6, 180x6, 180x6

*Close-Grip Cable Pulldowns:* 
215x5, 215x5, 215x5, 215x5, 215x5

Pretty good workout today I think. I don't know, honestly my intensity level could have been a notch higher. Whatever. I am somewhat frustrated with my workout today but I guess you win some and you lose some. Started off with 8 sets of 2 in speed deadlifts. And then some conventional rack pulls. Hit 635 from just below my knees. Lockout was pretty strong. Couldn't budge 675, damnit. Moved 655 a few inches, but couldn't lock it out. F*ck.

Lying leg curls were pretty good. Instead of 6 sets of 4 I acidentally did 6 sets of 6, lol. Oh well. Finished up with some CG pulldowns, pretty good lat contractions I think. Overall workout was okay. Nothing to brag about. 

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, banana
- 3 pieces BBQ chicken 
- Trioplex bar, Lean Body bar
- yogurt drink
- tuna & cheese sub, pear
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Overall honestly today I think my diet was pretty decent. I ate 2 protein bars which had a little sugar in them, but nothing too bad. Was very busy at work running around so I really honestly did not have that much time to worry about being hungry, etc. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 224 lbs. Down a few pounds.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Jen:* Thanks so much for fixing that for me. I am not sure yet about bands. I mean I honestly would rather train without them until I absolutely need them. I have tried them in the past and didn't care for them at all.


Welcome.
hmmm well Im still going to get them and give them a whirl. Going to get some chains too. .. but I need to figure a way to get them across the boarder without murderous shipping(95american at elitefts). 

Great workout today!!  hell I wish I could even dead what your SPEED pull!  
nice strength on those reack pulls too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, your speed pull is 65lbs more than my max Racked dead using straps  Great w/o. How long do you rest between the speed pulls?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't worry about chains unless you workout at home. Talk about a bitch to get from here to there if you haul them to a gym. Nevermind the absolutely hideous looks you get from the staff. Bands, on the other hand, are excellent.

 Bands are so great for increasing strength. The tension increases throughout the lift obviously, but now picture the extra resistance during the negative. Those bands want to pull that bar through your chest, or through the floor, etc. It's a huge fight from start to finish. And the end result is nothing but positive.

 Plus, you can use bands for so many accessory lifts. Loop a band over the power rack, grab each end and do tricep pushdowns. 

 Douyble the band up and grab either end and lay on the floor on your back. Pull the band apart until your elbows hit the ground, then extend your arms until the band is stretched across your chest.

 Anchor the bands under the bottom of the hyperextension station and hold the other end in your hands or wrap around the bar if you do hypers zercher-style. Your lower back strength will EXPLODE.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Jun 4, 2004)

hey babe!  Glad to see you have another journal suits your needs!  Good luck and post more pics k!  


more pics, more pics!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

*Jen:* I'll let you be the guinea pig on this one and see what you think of bands, and then maybe I'll consider ordering them. I really would rather stay completely free of bands and chains and deadlifting and benching suits, etc. For whatever reason I prefer to do everything completely raw. Even though bands are still considered raw, its just something I do not want to resort to unless I have to. 

*rock:* Wow man, between speed pulls? Not long at all. Maybe 60 seconds. Just because I only use 60% of my deadlift 1RM. So the weight never feels heavy at all, I am mainly focusing on bar speed. 

*SF:* You make bands sound so great, I am just not at the point where I am ready to take that step---don't ask me why. I know that it sounds kind of stupid. We'll see what happens. I want to see how much I can pull before I resort to bands, etc. I really really want to hit a 7-plate per side deadlift. I would love to hit that by the end of summer. Damn would that be friggin' awesome. I really need to work on my lockout strength. With the bar lower than knee level I should honestly be able to pull more than 635, even if it is conventional. Whatever, I am going to work on increasing my lockout strength the next few deadlift sessions. 

BTW, SF, tomorrow for my Upper2 session I am probably due to my work schedule going to train in my basement. Which means my first exercise (due to my equipment) is probably going to be 3 sets of 20 on flat DB presses. I have been meaning to ask you, what purpose does 3 sets of 20 serve? Thanks. 

*Anna:* Hey there! I havn't heard from you in a while. How are things? Haha, I'll try to get some more pics up in the near future. We'll see what happens. My physique lately hasn't really changed enough to take any new pics, unfortunately. I am going to be starting back up on M1T though, so hopefully I'll start really gaining.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 5, 2004)

3 sets of 20 with the DBs will exhaust your shoulders real quick and make you do more of the ROM with your triceps. And stronger triceps = stronger lockout. That's the benefit and idea behind it.

Another thing you could do in your basement is grab some heavy DBs and do CAT and follow up with 1 or 2 shoulder lifts since that will hose your triceps.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

*SF:* Okay man, thanks for explaining. It actually makes perfect sense to be honest. What kind of exercise were you talking about to do CAT with? I am going to start with flat DB presses, 3 sets of 20. And then maybe a CAT exercise? Did you mean CAT with flat DB presses? Or CAT with a triceps lift? CAT with dips (ouch)? And then follow up with 2 shoulder exercises, since today's Upper2 session is more geared towards the strength off my chest. Thanks man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2004)

6-5-2004​
*Upper Body 2*

*Flat DB Presses:* 
70x20, 70x20, 70x20

*Dips:* 
+45x3, +90x3, +125x2, +150x1, +170x1, *+205x1!*, +220x0

*One-Arm DB Extensions:* 
40x6, 40x6, 40x6

*Seated DB Presses:* 
CAT: 40x20, 40x12, 40x10, 40x8, 40x8, 40x6, 40x6, 40x6, 40x5, 40x5, 40x5, 40x4, 40x5

*DB Lateral Raises:* 
20x12, 20x12

Friggin' GREAT workout tonight in my basement, holy f*cking sh*t.  

Started back up on M1T today, I am not sure that that had anything to do with my workout since I only have 5mg in my system, but I definitely kicked f*cking a*s today. Started off with 3 sets of 20 with the 70's. Not too bad at all. By the 3rd set I am just friggin' worn out. 20-rep sets are definitely tiring. Moved onto dips, wanted to go for a 1RM. Worked up to 205, which I hit for a single. Comes out roughly to a 430 lbs. dip. Not too shabby. Then I tried +220 which I honestly didn't think I got even close to---but after watching the video I took I am get about 3/4's of the way up, surprisingly. I have a video of +205 and +220 if anyone wants to see them. They're dark though, since my digital camera sucks with lighting. 

Moved onto 3 sets of DB extensions, not much to say there. And then... my CAT with seated DB presses. OUCH. And when I say ouch, I mean holy sh*t, OUCH. Extremely intense sets of seated DB presses, with minimal rest periods between sets. Probably around 15-20 seconds on average. That's just a guess. I thought I was going to hit 100 reps in 6 sets, easy, with the f*cking 40's! Come to find out in 6 sets I was only up to 64 reps. I knew it was going to be a long haul to 100 reps. But I made it, lol, that's all that counts. Even if it did take 13 friggin' sets.  Finished up with light lateral raises, delts were completely trashed. 

Diet: 
- turkey & cheese sandwich, banana
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- Metrx bar, Balance Gold bar
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- MRP + 1% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken, tuna + garden salad, low-carb popsicle

Diet was fairly good today. Tried to keep my sugar intake pretty low. So overall honestly not too bad IMO. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

That workout looks painful for sure!!!  Nice job!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

That looks like an awesome w/o. How long have you been lifting for? Those are amazing lb's to me!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

Mikster did you send me the vid last nite? 

Way to go on getting the 205!!  I knew you had it in you! 

I cant believe you did CAT for the db presses!  madman


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

*shortstuff:* LOL, that workout honestly was pretty painful. But usually they're tons of fun. CAT is just exrtreme, that's all. I absolutely love it though. Exhausts whatever bodypart I am doing more than any dropset, or anything of the sort. 

*rock:* I have been lifting since I was 12, and now I am 20. Honestly the first few years though I had no clue what I was doing at all. But I was obsessed with it, lol. Read every Flex magazine that came out, etc. Started working out on a regular basis at 12, and never got away from it to this day for more than a few days. I think I went a week without training one time, and that almost killed me. I love it! 

*Jen:* Sorry Jen I'll send you the +205 for 1 and +220 miss videos in a few minutes. I am going to send them both e-mail accounts. Anyway, yeah the CAT for seated DB presses was complete torture. I worked out late last night around 8:30 PM so I am curious to see what kind DOMS I am going to get today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

6-6-2004​
*Rest*

Feel pretty good today. I can't say that I was dying for this rest day, but I know that I need it. 4 days straight of heavy training, especially with all of the 1-3RM's that I do, I think I need to take a day off. Working today from 10-4 and then I am heading to my brother's highschool graduation. Chest and triceps are hurting today. So far my shoulders somehow are not too sore. 

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk + banana
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed nuts, pineapple
- beef stew
- tuna sandwich
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- chicken stir-fry, broccoli & cheese
- low-carb brownies, 2% milk 

LOL, my last meal of the day was pretty much a pig-out feast. I made Atkin's fudge brownie mix or whatever---and damn was it friggin' tasty. Talk about some good sh*t. Ended up eating 3/4's of the entire pan of brownies, lol. It consisted of the mix, an egg, 1/3 cup of oil, and a 1/2 cup of 2% milk. So honestly I really don't think it was THAT bad. A lot of sugar alcohols that messed with my stomach though. In just the mix, without the added ingredients, the entire bag (which I ate about 3/4's of) was 800 calories, 72g of protein, 48g of sugar alcohols, 48g of fiber, and 6g of fat. Like I said, not all that bad. Nowhere near as bad as regular brownies, that's for sure. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. Should have slept more. Oh well.

---Today is my 2nd day of M1T, doing 5mg 2x per day for this first week. Then I am going to bump my dosage to 5mg 3x per day. Looking forward to some intense workouts and some solid gains on cycle.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey MonStar,
Awesome workout!  Congrats on the 205... HOLY MOLY!  I'll be watchin' your progress as you continue with M1T.  Currently I'm not taking anything.  I'm interested to see how your gains continue to progress.  Thus far, I've been happy with my progress, but suspect that I'll need a little more "ooph" to get me to my goals.  Did you take a blood test prior to starting so that you can monitor what (if any) impact it has on your liver, etc.?

I look forward to your continuing monster progress!

-Dan


----------



## atherjen (Jun 6, 2004)

wanted to mention diet is looking improved and better!  Keep it up!!!

rest is good everynow and then. save up for tomorrow. weird that your shoulders arent murdered!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

*Dan:* Hey, thanks for the post. My first M1T cycle went absolutely great. Workouts were more intense than ever, and I was setting new PR's all over the place. So I would definitely say that it's effective stuff. I'll keep posted what my gains are like this time around, without a doubt. I do not take blood tests, no. Also, your goals are extremely high man! It's nice that you're shooting high but going from 225 to 405 in bench? What kind of time frame are you thinking? 

*Jen:* Thanks for the support. Yeah my diet lately seems to be better, for whatever reason. I am also surprised my shoulders are not killing me.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn nice lifts, Mike!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

*Monolith:* Thanks so much for the support bro, means a lot.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

Morning Mike!

How are you?  Man oh man you are strong!  That is some amazing bench!!  I can't bench more than 75 pounds right now... but I am shooting for 120 pounds.


----------



## BCC (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice job on the dips Mike. Diet isn't looking too shabby either.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Mike  !!  Hope you had a good weekend.  Diet is looking good and your workouts are awesome- (like always!!  ) Have a good one!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Holy shit. I meant do CAT instead of 3 sets of 20, not AFTER. 

 Your poor triceps might need 2 days of rest after that beating. I assume you got done in 60 minutes or less. If so, that's great intensity. In the next few weeks we'll find a good day to test your max and see if we can't whip out a 385.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cyndi:* Thanks so much for the support, it means so much, you have no idea. My bench honestly just recently has improved a good amount (since SF has been helping me). I am really trying to kickstart my bench to get it way up. Closer to 400ish rather than 350. We'll see what happens in the next few months. If all goes well I would love a 405 bench by this fall maybe. 

*BCC:* Damn it's great to see you posting here at IM bro, and thanks. Appreciate it. Diet was okay until last night and this morning. Last night pigged out on low-carb brownies, and this morning it was f*cking Perkin's. Damnit. 

*Andrea:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by. My weekend was basically just work. That's about it. Nothing too exciting at all. Oh well.

*SF:* LOL, oh well man, I couldn't figure out what you meant. It sure as hell beat the f*ck outta' my triceps---that's for sure. Delts and triceps and rotator cuffs were all screaming yesterday. I really think that I should try 365 before even attempting 385, don't you? I need to break that mental wall I think since last time I failed on 365.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2004)

6-7-2004​
*Lower Body 1 (squat)*

*Box Squats:* 
135x1, 165x1, 195x1, 225x1, 255x1, 285x1, 315x1, 345x1, 375x1, 405x1, 435x1, 465x1

*SLDL:*
475x2, 475x2, 475x2, 475x2, 475x2, 475x2, 525x1, 525x1

*Suspended Good Mornings:* 
205x4, 205x4, 205x4, 205x4, 205x4, 205x4

*Support Rows:* 
255x5, 255x5, 255x5, 210x7, 210x7

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 
280x6, 280x6
Dropset: 260x9, 220x7, 180x6, 140x6

Anyway, started off working up to a 1RM in box squats. Honestly, stopped at 465 just because I still think that my form needs work. And even though I have practiced this new form I think I still need to perfect it before I can go really heavy. Anyway, good sets regardless. Used a new way of working up to my 1RM that SF mentioned to me. Using singles the entire time and adding 30 lbs. each time. Worked pretty well I think, from what I could tell. Anyway, my sets of SLDL were INSANE. I was friggin' exhaused by the 3rd or 4th one. Beating the f*ck outta' my lower back and hamstrings. Pulled 525 for 2 singles. Ouch. 

Moved onto suspended good mornings. Talk about a f*cking KILLER for my lower back and hamstrings. These 6 sets of 4 were absolutely torture. Kicked me in my f*cking a*s, completely. Support rows were pretty good, I was exhausted at this point. I mean I was completely drained. Then some pullovers to beat my lats up good. Overall workout wasn't bad at all. 

---Chatted with the group of powerlifters about my squatting and pulling technique, etc. And they also made me feel like my strength was absolutely insane, LOL. They couldn't believe a 20 year old could pull over 600 for whatever reason. Something else that I wanted to mention was this other guy, how good he made me feel about my physique. I was in the locker room getting changed and he told me that I should seriously powerlift for fun and do bodybuilding competitions. He thinks I would kick serious a*s in a bodybuilding competition, or modeling he said for that matter. His idea was to model, to make money, to support my bodybuilding. This is not some kid were talking a 45 year old man here, so I took all of this as a big compliment. 

Diet: 
- 3 scrambled eggs, 2 sausage patties, hash browns, 3 strawberry & whipped cream pancakes, orange juice
- 2% milk, maple pecans
- banana
- MRP + 1% milk 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- Balance Gold bar
- turkey & cheese sub
- breaded chicken 

Diet today honestly sucked, bad. Well the first meal was bad, and then after that I cleaned it up as best I could. Really really a shame though that I f*cking went to Perkin's this morning like some fat slob and ate all that sh*tty crap. Oh well. There's nothing that I can do about it now unfortunately. 

Sleep: 5 hours. 

Weight: 229 lbs. WTF? Godd*mnit.  This is just ridiculous. 

---Day 3 of M1T, 5mg 2x per day. Definitely too soon to really try and notice anything at all, honestly.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

I think that dude was hitting on you... He didnt tell you to pick up the soap did he? 

J/K man haha 

You know its easily possible to add muscle while loosing fat on M-1T?  Dont focus on you weight too much.. Look at your body comp.


----------



## GRIFF (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey buddy, workouts are lookin great, you're really gettin' up there with everything, very impressive. Sorry I havent been keepin up much lately, been busy with the new job, brothers graduation, stuff like that lately, but be on the lookout for my dead lift vid, I'm gonna need you to help me resize it, I've got back tommorow no its ands or buts, and I'm  feelin' fresh, so be prepared


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

You just srated using the form and you hit 465?

 Hey don't look back, don't look down. That is a badass squat. Tell those guys to check back with you in a few months about the physique bit. Like I've tried to say, there is no difference between Westside and the "perfect" routine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

*PreMier:* Hey man, you're right about my weight, I just always overreact. Especially while I am on M1T I think because it makes me retain a little more water than usual, so I have a tendency to freak out a bit more when my definition gets a little blurry, or I start to gain a little weight. I am going to focus on body recomposition this time around though. 

*GRIFF:* Hey man, no problem at all. I have been busy too, trust me. Tons of car issues, my brother's graduation, the list goes on. Tons of sh*t occupying all of my time. Gotta' fit the gym in though. 

*SF:* Hey man, yeah I guess I shouldn't have been so hard on myself about the 465 squat. I got somewhat stuck halfway up, and just pushed it out. That's great to hear about my physique. Today man I honestly was so drained from the box squats, SLDL, and sus. good AM's I honestly had to force myself to train lats. I mean I wanted to leave after the 6 sets of 4 in the good AM's, lol. Talk about exhausting. Tomorrow is Upper1, focusing on triceps, anything special you would like to see? 

BTW, I wanted to ask you about this. The powerlifters at my gym tonight that I was talking to were saying that I still set the bar in the bodybuilding placement on my back. That I should set it much lower right in the very bottom of my traps? Or something like that. I had a hard time honestly figuring out what they were saying. But they said its an instant way to get your squat up some.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Morning Cutie!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Go back a few pages to where I posted the picture of the guy arching his back before he began his squat. Check out the bar placement. It actually rests low on the traps and on the rear delts. It is difficult to get that part nailed down, but it puts the weight in a position that gives you more functional strength.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

*Cyndi:* Hey there, good morning. You should IM me sometime on AIM or Yahoo or MSN Messenger. 

*SF:* Yeah I know I realize that now. That's definitely tough I agree man. Getting the bar back down into that groove or whatever. Really takes some practicing in my opinion. I might start wearing belt a little more as well. The powerlifters from yesterday also mentioned that if worn correctly a belt can make a huge difference in your squat/deadlift.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

6-8-2004​
*Upper Body 1*

*Close-Grip BB Presses:* 
135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 285x4

*4" Lockouts:* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 500x0, 455x1, 475x0

*Flat DB Presses:* 
120x5, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5

*Cable Pressdowns:* 
200x8, 200x8, 200x8, 200x8, 200x8

*DB Front Raises:* 
50x6, 50x6, 50x6, 50x6 

Pretty good workout today I guess. My left elbow is really giving me some trouble for whatever reason. I am not sure what the problem is. I really think that its from all of the heavy deadlifting always using my left palm up, and right palm down. Because my right elbow is completely fine. Really was aching today though, especially during the CG bench and pressdowns. Need to be careful. I am taking glucosamine/MSM so hopefully that will help some. We'll see what happens. 

Today I was trying to hit a 5RM on CG bench with 285 but unfortunately that didn't work, oh well. Then moved onto 4" lockouts where once again, my strength was down. I wanted to hit 500 for a single---but I couldn't even budge the godd*mn weight. Whatever. Barely got 455. I don't know what happened here today. I think it has something to do with my elbow being all f*cked up. Decided to do some heavy flat DB presses since I wanted to at least throw some heavy weight around since my last 2 exercises sucked. Hit 6 sets of 5 with the 120's. Not bad at all. Good sets. Pressdowns and DB front raises finished up my workout today, both were really good. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk + banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- ham & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit 
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- chicken salad sandwich
- chicken lettuce wraps, salad + Italian dressing, roasted chicken wrap
- peanut butter sandwich 

Diet was good today, not that high in calories though. Whatever. Ended up with a pretty good amount of protein today, not too bad at all. Could have used another protein bar or shake here or there. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 228 lbs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Belts help because they help add more stability to your trunk.

 Don't worry about the lifting today. 285 for 4 isn't a bad lift, and the lockouts look fine.  Your body might be asking for an extra rest day here and there, but it doesn't seem to me like your workouts are even suffering.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

And if you find yourself sitting around today, throw ice in a bowl and plunk your elbow into it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

*SF:* I will definitely have to start wearing my belt then, I really think that it helps when I really tighten it down as far as I can tolerate it, lol. When it's not so tight I really don't notice it as much. About my workout today, it was okay I guess, whatever. I really think that I was still beat up from my CAT with the seated DB presses. That just wiped me out completely. My joints, my shoulders, my triceps, everything. Knocked me right on my friggin' a*s. I am going to take a rest day tomorrow I think, I am really not sure yet. I'll see how I feel. What do you have in mind for my Lower2 session? I would honestly like to attempt 650 again. Or maybe test my 1RM on conventional, I really think my strength has come up in them. I might even be able to pull the same sumo and conventional, who knows. 

My elbow is all f*cked up. I am not sure what the hell I have done. It's been irritated the past few weeks or so, nothing major so to speak, so I have unfortunately been ignoring it. Stupid obviously. Oh well. I am going to continue with the glucosamine/MSM. I have tried to alternate my hands in my mixed grip for deadlifts, but I just can't. Naturally, I pull left palm up, and right palm down. I can almost guarantee this is why my left elbow hurts, though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Have you ever had tendonitis?  That could be it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Any pain in your biceps or forearms? Or is it just in the elbow itself?

 Take 2 days off. If you get the itch to workout, get a day in for calves and forearms and little stuff you haven't directly done in awhile. You've been going really intense lately, so a 2 day rest period might be just what your body needs.

 Otherwise, maybe pull a conventional 1RM this time around. Work on alternating your grip on the lighter sets. Eventually you'll get more comfortable with it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

*PreMier:* No, I have never had that, and I hope I do not have it now. 

*SF:* Pain is all throughout my elbow and forearm. When my left palm is completely facing up, I get a sharp pain throughout my elbow and forearm. When my hand is completely twisted with palm facing as far down as it can go, I also get a really sharp pain throughout my elbow and forearm. When I lockout my left arm, I get a pain in my left elbow. Any ideas? 

I am going to take tomorrow off. And probably just test my conventional 1RM on Thursday. I promised this guy that I would pull heavy for him in one way or another on Thursday---just because I have always talked about how much I can deadlift but he has never witnessed it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cyndi:* Hey there, good morning. You should IM me sometime on AIM or Yahoo or MSN Messenger.


I dont really like IM... but we can chat through PMs some time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sucks about your elbow buddy! I've had tendonitis in both arms for quite awhile and know that it sucks! Good luck and be smart.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2004)

*Cyndi:* Yeah, that's good enough. 

*rock:* Yeah this definitely friggin' sucks man, trust me. I am really trying to let it heal up. I think that the glucosamine/MSM is going to aid in it's recovery. We'll see what happens. I really should take it easy on the heavy pulling, but I can't help myself.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning Hottie    Hope your elbow gets to feeling better


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2004)

*Andrea:* Hey there, good morning. Thanks for stopping by. I really hope that my elbow gets better as well. I mean I really don't think its strictly elbow pain, I honestly think that its tendonitis the more I try and test what parts hurt, etc. Whatever. I just need to heal, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2004)

6-9-2004​
*Rest*

Took a rest day today. My past 2 workouts have really been nothing special, so I figured that it was time for a rest day. Tomorrow I am going to go to the gym and test my conventional 1RM. So I am going to maybe try for 615-625 maybe? I honestly really am not even sure what to attempt conventional. We'll see what happens. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- sweet & sour chicken
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- parmesan chicken 
- Pure Protein bar, Atkin's bar
- garden salad + Italian dressing, 2 chicken breasts, baked potato, vegetables 

Diet was pretty damn good today. Really trying to clean things up. Even though not every meal was completely clean, I am really trying to clean everything up and just eat more clean foods. And limit sugar and liquer. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

---Day 5 of M1T, 5mg 2x per day still. Looking forward to upping this dose to 15mg starting on day 8.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

Just progress 20-30lb per set. Hit a 1RM. Don't worry so much about time. Just progress to your 1RM, start on the accessory work, and when time is up, head home for food and protein shakes.


----------

